# 35 mm photo developing in NYC



## Krog (Jul 22, 2003)

Hello all, can anyone recommend a quality 35mm photo development lab/shop located in Manhattan.

I recently took 10 rolls of film for a wedding including 1 b&w roll and would like to have the pictures processed by a reliable outfit.

This will be my wedding gift.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Dew (Jul 22, 2003)

i would try Alkit photo ... they do photo quality prints ... 8x10's are about $10 a pop ... but 4x6 are a lot cheaper 


here's the link

www.alkit.com


----------



## HeatherAva (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey! I live in NYC and I recently had some prints done (and mounted) by Duggal Visual Solutions, on 23rd street.  These were also a gift, so it was really important they looked good.  My mind was officially blown on how good they looked when I got them back from Duggal.  Like they should be in a gallery.  They're a little pricey for average, but it's worth it to have peace of mind you're getting the best.  Highly recommended.
this is their website: www.duggal.com


----------

